# HELP! Do my fish have malawi bloat



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello Fellow Aquarist, 
I would just like to ask if My Yellow Electric Labs have Malawi Bloat, below is an attached photo of my fish.
Please Help 

And If I do what do I do and how do I treat them

Note: For the past 2 days those fish have had a lost of appetite (they don't seem to be interested in the food)
However, I see them eat sometimes.
Image:

/Users/suriantyjasin/Downloads/IMG_3107.JPG


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

/Users/suriantyjasin/Desktop/IMG_3107.JPG


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Guys How do I post a picture so I can show a picture of my fishes?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

There is a permanent post at the beginning of each forum with instructions on posting pics.

You can't ID bloat via pictures...the fish don't always swell up and by the time they do it might be too late. Also if they are eating it is not bloat.

The first indicator is not eating. The confirmation is white/clear and long thready feces. The feces should be thick and food-colored.


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi there! Thanks! 
So what should I do for treatment? I have already done a complete water change what should I do next?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Is this the new tank that you just started? Is the tank/filter cycled?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Take a look at this post and provide as much of the information as possible to enable us to help you.
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=29339


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys thanks for all your responses and no tanker 3 this is not my new tank. I have not moved my yellow labs from the old tank yet. Which consists of 3 BP's 2 YoYo Loaches 1 Borneo Sucker 1 Syndotis Eupretus 5 SD and 1 Choclate Pleco. 
I think that that my Labs got this sickness because 2 days ago my auto feeder spilled a ton of food into the tank.
My tank is not cycled at the moment.
My tank is about 80 degrees and I can't text the rest of my Parameters because the lack of items here in my country but I'll try to find a test kit.

It all started when my Yellow Labs had no interest in their food after the inciddent and then the next day they started gasping at the air and yesterday some of the fish in the aquarium have been gasping at the air as well. Then air found out that it was Malawi Bloat.

I feed my fish NovoBel tropical fish flakes and Akari Super Red Parrot Pellets.
Pellet Info:
Protein: 42%
Fat: 6% 
Fiber: 3% (Max)
Moisture: 11% Max

Flake Info:
Protein: 43%
Fat: 8.3%
Fibre: 1.9%
Crude ash: 8.1%

I've had my BP's for 2 months YoYo's Pleco's and Sucker loach for 4 months my SD's for 2 months as well and the Labs have been there for a month.

That's all my Info please help guys Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the tank is not cycled, likely the toxins in the water are killing the fish.

What is the size and dimensions of your tank?

How long have you had the fish?

What is your MAINTENANCE schedule, and what product/s (if any) do you use to neutralize chlorine or chloramines in your TAP WATER?


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys I just went out and bought chlorine eliminating tablets and a filter that decreases ammonia and nitrate.
I have already separated my Yellow Labs from my main aquarium which is: 430Lx300Wx330H. 
I usually do water changes 30-40% a week. As for how long I've had my fish it is in my last post above.
I also told the guy in the local fish store the symptoms that my fish had and he said just to do frequent water changes is that true?

Thanks


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

And can I mix the chlorine eliminator pellets with methylene blue?
Will it affect the fish negatively?


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys! Good news! It wasn't Malawi Bloat after all, I've researched and found out it was ammonia poisoning.
I've checked the feces of my Labs and none of theirs are white after I put them in the Quarentine tank it's all brown. 
I have Chlorine Eliminator in the water and methylene blue as well and I got the tank cycled up. And I did some water changes as well thanks for all your help! And May I ask any tips for treating ammonia burn or any physical symptoms?
All my fish are doing fine now! (Except for the Labs because they were the first to get infected)

Thanks!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you have test results for your water?


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello James! Like I said before since I live Indonesia it is quite hard to get test kits since of lack of import.
However, I will be going to Singapore for vacation and I will surely try to find one and bring one home.
And just for an update all the fish are starting to eat again (Except one yellow Lab which are in a separate tank)
And I can tell that the nitrate and ammonia levels have decreased heavily as the fish are looking a lot more active and healthier. I am sure to keep you guys updated!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It takes six weeks to cycle a tank...how did you cycle it?

Don't add the methylene.

Daily 50% water changes should help since you are basically cycling your tank with fish. (If a tank were cycled you would not have ammonia.)


----------



## Ed204 (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh okay Thank You!


----------

